# Has anyone heard their goat make this noise and is it normal?!!



## Mandaashley21 (Feb 12, 2019)

One year old wether Nigerian, acting and eating just fine but I just heard him make this weird noise a few times.  It sounds like my dog/ a gremlin.  Hopefully this link to the video works https://www.facebook.com/1593835514/posts/10216578821495029?sfns=mo Thanks for any input!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Feb 12, 2019)

Yep, that's normal  

Our goats do the same thing.


----------



## Mandaashley21 (Feb 12, 2019)

We’ve had some health issues with a couple of our boys so now I’m a little paranoid.  Thanks for responding, that’s a relief!


----------



## goatgurl (Feb 12, 2019)

@mandaashley212 that is goat speak for you are getting into my food, get out, and then the little head butts.  he's big, he's bad, just ask him, lol.


----------



## SonRise Acres (Feb 12, 2019)

Totally normal for “mine, all mine. Go away!”


----------



## wayneleake (Feb 21, 2019)

I have not heard that sound from any goats.
 The summer before I got my first 3 goats, I went to a Boer Goat Show at the Ector county (Texas) Expo.While wandering around taking pictures, I heard a dog barking.
 But there was no dog, LOL
 Seems that some goats can make some rather unusual sounds at times.
 My buck made all kinds of strange noises, some unbecoming of a boy. More like you might expect from a child.


----------

